# Voice recording software for creature/monster voice?



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok I need some software to make my on creepy voice overs, I want it to have creature/monster voices. Does anyone know what to get free or $$? I need to get these done so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Macs come with Garage Band. I think you download a program for PCs called audacity. It's free!

Garage Band has some EQ effects built in that can modify your voice. I bet Audacity does too...at worst go to the toy section of Target. There are all kinds of voice changers there. From Ben 10 toys to Tranformers helmets. You could just record while using one of those. 

Those are very simple and inexpensive ways to get started. For some dough, Mike Fox (Fox Haunt and Skulltronix) or Rusty Knife would be glad to assist you I bet.

Good luck!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

you could try something like this:
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/MK-171/305/VOICE_CHANGER_KIT_.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the link for audacity

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I use Audacity too. It beats most audio software that you pay for. I attended an Audacity seminar at MHC. There is soooo much this software can do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you need a live voice changer, try an electric guitar distortion pedel.


----------

